# Competition in the Overland Park (Kansas, USA) area



## wallieCuber (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey there I'm looking into planning a competition on February 21st in Overland Park, KS. The events would be as follows:

8:00 - Registration
9:00 - Skewb (S 0:30 H 1:00)
9:30 - Pyraminx (S 0:30 H 1:00)
10:00 - 2x2 Round 1
11:00 - 3x3 Round 1
12:15 - Lunch
12:45 - 2x2 Round 2 (Top 20)
1:15 - 7x7 (S 7:00 H 10:00)
2:30 - 3x3 Round 2 (Top 20)
3:00 - 4x4 (S 1:30 H 4:00)
4:00 - 5x5 (S 2:45 H 4:30)
5:00 - 2x2 Finals (Top 10)
5:10 - 3x3 Finals (Top 10)
5:30 - Award Ceremony

Any insight for the competition? I've never held one before and would like to hear from people with advice.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 26, 2014)

I would come simply for a 7x7 mean.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

I would definitely go! The event list looks great to me. But remember that ShadowKiller 168 is planning one for March 28th, they could possibly conflict.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 26, 2014)

N̶o̶ ̶M̶e̶g̶a̶m̶i̶n̶x̶ ̶0̶/̶1̶0̶.̶ In all seriousness though, I would totally go.

I don't see how this would conflict with my competition because mine is more than one month away from his. Not to mention it's not even in the same city (Lawrence to Overland Park is ~45-50 minutes away).


----------



## Mikel (Nov 26, 2014)

Have you been to any competitions before?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 26, 2014)

wallieCuber said:


> Hey there I'm looking into planning a competition on February 21st in Overland Park, KS. The events would be as follows:
> 
> 8:00 - Registration
> 9:00 - Skewb (S 0:30 H 1:00)
> ...



Is this an official competition or an unofficial one?

If official, have you talked with any Delegate?


----------



## wallieCuber (Nov 26, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Have you been to any competitions before?



Yes. I went to US Nationals 2014 and to the Lawrence Open.


----------



## wallieCuber (Nov 26, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Is this an official competition or an unofficial one?
> 
> If official, have you talked with any Delegate?



I want it to be official. I will be contacting a Delegate within the next few days.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 26, 2014)

wallieCuber said:


> I want it to be official. I will be contacting a Delegate within the next few days.



Yea before you start announcing schedule and dates, I would highly recommend contacting a delegate first.

Because if there isn't an delegate that can go to your area around that date, then you are just giving people false hope for an official competition.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Nov 28, 2014)

I would definetly try to go


----------



## danchoi955 (Dec 4, 2014)

This is definitely a good idea! WalieCuber and I talked about co-hosting. I'm all for it.


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 6, 2014)

I would definitely come, if there's extra time you should add second rounds of side events, but I don't know if that will happen with 7x7 and 5x5 and 4x4, but that's okay, even though I only average 5-6-7-8 minutes with 5x5 (Rubik's Brand)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 6, 2014)

I would definitely go. Also Zach, I got my SS 6x6, pretty bad out of the box, but not too horrible. I am going to do the spring swap mod tomorrow and I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey, any more news?


----------

